# Friends don't let friends smoke...Rocky Patel?



## Themadlbb (Feb 8, 2012)

I have been in the cigar game for about four years now and I have never encountered a rocky Patel that smoked consistently without major burn or construction issues. The favors are ok, but honestly I get so annoyed that more often than not I just stub them out halfway and grab a new stick. It is one of the few brands that I encourage my buddies to avoid. I actually would take Gurkha over a Rocky Patel, as I can at least smoke those without major issues most of the time. Anyone else have these issues with Rocky sticks?


----------



## Stu Pedasso (Dec 6, 2012)

Themadlbb said:


> I have been in the cigar game for about four years now and I have never encountered a rocky Patel that smoked consistently without major burn or construction issues. The favors are ok, but honestly I get so annoyed that more often than not I just stub them out halfway and grab a new stick. It is one of the few brands that I encourage my buddies to avoid. I actually would take Gurkha over a Rocky Patel, as I can at least smoke those without major issues most of the time. Anyone else have these issues with Rocky sticks?


Interesting. While I don't smoke them often I have found their construction to be quite good.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Stu Pedasso said:


> Interesting. While I don't smoke them often I have found their construction to be quite good.


:tpd: Never had many construction issues with RP smokes.


----------



## aaron72 (Jul 14, 2011)

Can't say that I could apply a blanket statement to the entire brand. I think that the Burn and 15th Anniversary are great smokes. Also, the Thunder by Nimish is great as well.


----------



## Heartsandspades (Aug 22, 2012)

Respectively completely disagree. I smoke the old world reserve and the 2003 Cameroon with a couple months rest on them and they're wonderful/ burned fine. Got a box of the new bernie parents and have had 3 so far with maybe a minor touch up or two and theyre brand new. I will say that some rockys are a bit muddy tho. The only Gurkhas I've enjoyed are the widowmaker natural and the 15 year reserve but their heavier/maduros ive hated


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

I can think of reasons to not smoke many RPs but construction and burn problems have never been an issue. Wrappers that make my fingers and lips brown, blends being downgraded and changing after introduction, a new blend every week, those are some reasons I tend to avoid RP but that is just me. It is kind of sad the 1992 and Decade use to be in my regular rotation but both seems to have really slipped in the last couple of years.


----------



## Themadlbb (Feb 8, 2012)

Strange. I have had the edge, 5 pack vintage royal reserve, old world reserve, and a few of the short run blends i cant recall the name for, and seriously, its either canoeing, plugs, draws that are too tight or more often way too loose, etc. etc. I have bought these from different stores and had them gifted from some buddies, but the construction has just been terrible. Hypothetically speaking I could have just had a series of one-off issues, but who knows. I do have an RP Connecticut that I got as a gift a while ago that has been aging for about a year now, so I'm hoping that works out for me. Really though, I tend to just look past all the RP stuff when I buy cigars. 

(obligatory statement: I have a coolidor at 65/65 and rotate cigars regularly while smoking, of course I encounter the occasional issue with other cigars, but never with the complete regularity of the RP's I have smoked.)


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

I don't like em all...hell there are so many I could never try them all! Never, ever had a construction issue...not even on the budget or "seconds" sticks. Some of his smokes are damn good!


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

I really don't like RP cigars, but to say that Ghurka's are better? Thats just downright mean. I don't go out of my way to get Rocky's cigars but wouldn't turn one down if given to me.


----------



## Themadlbb (Feb 8, 2012)

I think this post sounded pretty negative, and I shouldn't apply blanket statements, particularly with a blender who produces so many lines. And admittedly I've only tried five or six different blends. I still don't think I will be buying any RP any time soon, at least until I stumble on one that works for me, but I would hate for a fellow BOTL to miss out on something he really likes because he saw this post on Puff. It seems like many do enjoy them, so I will try to keep a more open mind, at least insofar as directing people to/away from them.


----------



## Themadlbb (Feb 8, 2012)

fivespdcat said:


> I really don't like RP cigars, but to say that Ghurka's are better? Thats just downright mean. I don't go out of my way to get Rocky's cigars but wouldn't turn one down if given to me.


Well, the two or three Gurkhas I have had have been constructed better than the RP's I have had. I can't really speak to flavor, because I've never really been able to enjoy an RP without annoying problems. Trust me, I'm not buying Gurkhas either.


----------



## alecshawn (Jun 24, 2012)

The 1990 is ok...but not a fan of much concerning the rest. My humidor is pretty much filled with Only, Fuente, Padron and Peppin Garcia......well, maybe a few Alec Bradley American sungrown...


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

I tend to care less as long as the blends are great. Rocky Patel used to be a great cigar to me, but that has really gone down my list of favorites. I haven't really cared for them much recently. They stopped wowing me ever since I've found better smokes.


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

There is not many RP cigars I like, but I'll have to agree, I usually don't have construction issues. Now, Alec Bradley's? That's a different story.


----------



## orion1 (Sep 18, 2012)

I have Vintage 1990 and no construction issues. I prefer Padrons and Fuente but do not mind an occasional RP.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Themadlbb said:


> Well, the two or three Gurkhas I have had have been constructed better than the RP's I have had. I can't really speak to flavor, because I've never really been able to enjoy an RP without annoying problems. Trust me, I'm not buying Gurkhas either.


Don't get me wrong, I wholeheartedly agree with you shifting your friends from RPs. I find them to be overpriced and impossible to trust, since there are so many blends and they change the standbys so much. There are a lot better ways to spend your cigar money than RP. It's just Ghurka is to me, one of the worst, especially if bought at a B&M where they price those things like gold. I think Ghurka is one of the worst offenders of peddling garbage and marketing it like its the best thing ever.


----------



## sh40218 (Oct 26, 2012)

I like RP in general and definitely better then Nimish or Nish's blends. Out of the many Rockys I've had I can think of maybe 1 Olde World Res Corojo that burned way crooked. Other than that I had 1 plugged '90 Robusto? RP has a ton of lines and for everyone's palate I can reccomend at least 1 cigar of his. I could see smokers not enjoying the flavor of an RP but great construction is his hallmark.

Here are some of the RP's I smoke and WOULD RECCOMEND:

Olde World Reserve Cor/Mad Toro
15th Annv. Robusto or Corona Gorda
The EDGE Habano Toro or Corojo Double Corona
Decade Robusto Not the Limited Edition!
1992 Toro Deluxe Tubo


----------



## MDS (Dec 4, 2012)

I like the 1992. Smoked a lot of them and had very little issues. I also like the olde world reserve and frequently suffer from a fireproof wrapper but the flavors are excellent. I've had burn and draw problems with the edges sometimes. The vintages seem to be the most consistent sticks in m experience. (The decades and 15ths that I've had have been fine as well but I haven't had very many to really tell their consistency)


----------



## kra961 (May 16, 2012)

I don't know, at the price point RP are not bad I really enjoy the Renaissance haven't really had the issues you are finding, sure you get a bad stick every now and then I would say no more then any other. I've given up completely on Gurkha's at any price point those I've had nothing but issues with. It's a matter of personal preference I guess.


----------



## CigarShop (Oct 16, 2012)

I really enjoy the RP Vintage 1990 Toro: You can taste the espresso from beginning to end. It always has a clean draw and a nice ash. 
"Some people's trash are other peoples treasure"


----------



## blaled (Sep 14, 2012)

I've had one RP.... It was my first, and most definitely my last.


----------



## Calikind (Apr 10, 2010)

Never had an issue with RP in fact i really enjoy the Edge maduro and the vintage 1992.


----------



## gscottfuller (Nov 8, 2012)

orion1 said:


> I have Vintage 1990 and no construction issues. I prefer Padrons and Fuente but do not mind an occasional RP.


Jose - Great minds think alike! If I'm ever in Albuquerque, I'll look you up for a smoke and a libation.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

The only problem I have with RP is you have to sift through 150 lines to find the ones you like! That being said there are a handful I like and keep in the rotation.


----------



## copper0426 (Aug 15, 2012)

I have no problem with RP I enjoy the edge line very much usually keep one in my humi I recently 
picked up a Burn and a Decade both are resting. I was just gifted a well rested Vintage 1992 conni I'm looking forward to as well.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Stephen, I do not know you, have not replied to any of your posts, so I guess we are not friends, YET!

Send your RP's to me for proper disposal. No sense in losing friends!


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

I am not big on RPs, but I do occasionally have a Decade or a Vintage and have never had bad construction. Sounds like you have really tough luck.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Themadlbb said:


> I have been in the cigar game for about four years now and I have never encountered a rocky Patel that smoked consistently without major burn or construction issues. The favors are ok, but honestly I get so annoyed that more often than not I just stub them out halfway and grab a new stick. It is one of the few brands that I encourage my buddies to avoid. I actually would take Gurkha over a Rocky Patel, as I can at least smoke those without major issues most of the time. Anyone else have these issues with Rocky sticks?


I had construction sues with his fusion blend. All others have been constructed beautifully. Taste, is something else but if this is construction debate, RP does a nice job IMO. I do enjoy hid blends for the most part


----------



## Bobajob (Dec 14, 2012)

I personally wouldn't want to start a thread bashing a particular brand.


----------



## JoeT (Sep 15, 2012)

I enjoy some of the line and so far i have not experienced burn or construction issues. I actually like the edge maduro and the decade maduro as a go to. Maybe the place ur buying them from are over humidifying and not rotating the cigars etc.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Bobajob said:


> I personally wouldn't want to start a thread bashing a particular brand.


Probably the smart way to stick around here!


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

The Edge, (whatever...sumatra, corojo, and maduro) are great. The 1990, and '92 are fantastic. The 1961 is very good. The 50 is a WOW stick! The 10th and 15th annies are awesome...not sure what blend you are talking about...?


----------



## Themadlbb (Feb 8, 2012)

Fuzzy said:


> Probably the smart way to stick around here!


Well, I did say that I probably shouldn't have applied a blanket statement to a brand, but really this thread was about determining whether or not others experienced the same issues. Looks like the construction problems I've encountered are unique, but my general dislike of RP sticks is not. All that being said, I've seen plenty of Gurkha bashing around here, and while I share the dislike for the brand, it would be hypocritical to say you can't start a thread bringing up issues with another brand, particularly if you have had issues with every one you smoked. I certainly haven't made any personal attacks, so I hope we can continue to keep this civil. I think this is a great community, and haven't set out to offend anyone. And like I said, I have had an RP Connecticut resting for a year, so I am hoping that will be my first good RP experience. All that being said, if you get upset because I wanted to discuss my negative experience with a given brand, that doesn't sound like my problem. If we aren't allowed to post topics of this sort on Puff, let me know and I can edit or take it down accordingly.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

IMO Stephen, I think you are ok, smoke what you like.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Themadlbb said:


> Well, I did say that I probably shouldn't have applied a blanket statement to a brand, but really this thread was about determining whether or not others experienced the same issues. Looks like the construction problems I've encountered are unique, but my general dislike of RP sticks is not. All that being said, I've seen plenty of Gurkha bashing around here, and while I share the dislike for the brand, it would be hypocritical to say you can't start a thread bringing up issues with another brand, particularly if you have had issues with every one you smoked. I certainly haven't made any personal attacks, so I hope we can continue to keep this civil. I think this is a great community, and haven't set out to offend anyone. And like I said, I have had an RP Connecticut resting for a year, so I am hoping that will be my first good RP experience. All that being said, if you get upset because I wanted to discuss my negative experience with a given brand, that doesn't sound like my problem. If we aren't allowed to post topics of this sort on Puff, let me know and I can edit or take it down accordingly.





scottw said:


> IMO Stephen, I think you are ok, smoke what you like.


You are just fine here brother. I didn't take it as an attack on the brand, just your experience with it. :tu


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Hater! LOL. Just kidding mate. Everyone is free to like/ dislike whatever they do. :thumb:


----------



## Ammo-Ed (Jul 1, 2012)

My wife got me a RP sampler (I had commented about the Vintage 1990s) all burned just fine except for the Honduran Classic. The 1st one I had ROT tunneled real bad. So, I let the 2nd rest for at least 6 months and dry boxed it for 2 weeks. Just had it today while I was watching the kids at the park. The tunneling was so bad, I decided to see how far it will go. I smoked over 1/2 the stick and the only visible ash was from where I lit it.


----------



## Bobajob (Dec 14, 2012)

Stephen, all fair enough. How many rp have you smoked, and were they from varying sources with varying rest periods? In my experience, burn issues are more often vendor/ storage dependent rather than brand dependent.


----------



## Couch_Incident (Sep 19, 2012)

Johnny Rock said:


> The Edge, (whatever...sumatra, corojo, and maduro) are great. The 1990, and '92 are fantastic. The 1961 is very good. The 50 is a WOW stick! The 10th and 15th annies are awesome...not sure what blend you are talking about...?


I agree with everything you say here. However, I haven't had the 1961.

The Edge Sumatra is one of my favorite go to cigars still. Come to think of it, I haven't had one in awhile. Looks like I'm going to have to pick a few up!

Couch


----------



## Themadlbb (Feb 8, 2012)

Bobajob said:


> Stephen, all fair enough. How many rp have you smoked, and were they from varying sources with varying rest periods? In my experience, burn issues are more often vendor/ storage dependent rather than brand dependent.


Ive had about ten total, five RP vintage sixties, two edge, two old world reserve, and a couple I can't quite remember. I got the sixties in a cbid free fall, and did smoke one rott, which canoed terribly then went out. I let the other rest about five months, then tried another, canoed and went out. Same for the other two, though I let the last one rest an additional three months as an experiment. Same thing. The Edges had crazy loose draws, and the smoke output was just so thin it wasn't enjoyable at all. There were also uneven burns there, though not as bad as the sixties. I bought those at one local B&M. The old world reserves were bought at another, and those were the ones that had plug issues. I should note that I didn't really let either of those rest for long, but I haven't had issues smoking other cigars I got from those B&M stores. The other Patels were parts of one sampler or other or gifted, and they didn't have as big of issues, but they still required such babysitting that I didn't enjoy them, and I let both die when they inevitably went out. This is very unusual for me, because I nub any cigar that is even remotely good. Those cigars just left me incredibly frustrated, which goes against everything I enjoy about this hobby. Trust me, when I started out it took me a bit to get humidity and storage right, but my coolidor is very consistent now and I rarely have storage related issues with other cigars. It's certainly possible that I have just encountered repeated unusual issues, but from my end, that seems strange.


----------



## JoeT (Sep 15, 2012)

Themadlbb do u rotate your cigars in your humi and do u have the smokes with cello on?


----------



## Themadlbb (Feb 8, 2012)

JoeT said:


> Themadlbb do u rotate your cigars in your humi and do u have the smokes with cello on?


Yes to both, and like I said, no issues with other smokes (well, no more than you would expect).


----------



## JoeT (Sep 15, 2012)

Themadlbb said:


> Yes to both, and like I said, no issues with other smokes (well, no more than you would expect).


Sorry forgot u said that before.I guess rp doesnt like u LOL!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

I have to say, I'm pretty anti-RP. I have never seen QC issues with them but they generally taste rather dull, the Edge I've had was decent but there are better options for the price. That being said, I'm not going to knock on someone that likes the brand, maybe offer them something else but everyone's tastes are different.


----------



## Bobajob (Dec 14, 2012)

Themadlbb said:


> Ive had about ten total, five RP vintage sixties, two edge, two old world reserve, and a couple I can't quite remember. I got the sixties in a cbid free fall, and did smoke one rott, which canoed terribly then went out. I let the other rest about five months, then tried another, canoed and went out. Same for the other two, though I let the last one rest an additional three months as an experiment. Same thing. The Edges had crazy loose draws, and the smoke output was just so thin it wasn't enjoyable at all. There were also uneven burns there, though not as bad as the sixties. I bought those at one local B&M. The old world reserves were bought at another, and those were the ones that had plug issues. I should note that I didn't really let either of those rest for long, but I haven't had issues smoking other cigars I got from those B&M stores. The other Patels were parts of one sampler or other or gifted, and they didn't have as big of issues, but they still required such babysitting that I didn't enjoy them, and I let both die when they inevitably went out. This is very unusual for me, because I nub any cigar that is even remotely good. Those cigars just left me incredibly frustrated, which goes against everything I enjoy about this hobby. Trust me, when I started out it took me a bit to get humidity and storage right, but my coolidor is very consistent now and I rarely have storage related issues with other cigars. It's certainly possible that I have just encountered repeated unusual issues, but from my end, that seems strange.


I wonder if your storage is suited to rps? Has me stumped. My experience with the edge was a good one.


----------



## Themadlbb (Feb 8, 2012)

Bobajob said:


> I wonder if your storage is suited to rps? Has me stumped. My experience with the edge was a good one.


Well, I'm wondering the same thing now, but I don't know what would be unique to RP sticks compared to others. I mean things fluctuate some, but its almost always 65/65 in there and my other sticks love it. I'm going to try the Connecticut I have in there soon, and we'll see how that one does.


----------



## JoeT (Sep 15, 2012)

I keep mine temp 67/64 rh and smoked a 1961 a few weeks ago and it was phenomenal! No burn issues or construction problems. That is prolly the last one im going to smoke because they are discontinued as of this past summer. I only have 4 left !


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

Yea Im another one who hasn't had to many rocky P's with construction problems. I don't favor every RP stick out there but they all seemed to burn just fine.

I'm a big fan of the decade and 50th anny.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I have a buddy that will sat the decade is his favorite cigar.
He smokes a couple other, and only complaint was how long it took him to
find something in the line was "box" worthy.
I have yet to see him smoke any RP with construction issues....
Frankly, on the NC side, I believe that most construction issues are usually storage or environmental issues, and
it is usually from guys that are new to the hobby.....Merry Christmas..


----------



## jb2jb (Apr 14, 2012)

WOW that sucks because he makes a good cigar.


----------



## smokin_dad (Jan 25, 2012)

I have never had an issue with a RP. I used to be a huge Edge Maduro fan, but now I am really digging the Old World Reserve! Sorry for you bad luck, RP makes some pretty good stuff.


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

when I don't care for a particular cigar, I just don't buy any more and move on.


----------



## MikeW (Jun 14, 2011)

I like the RP Cuban Blends, both the naturals and the Maduros. The Maduros remind me of MUWATs and Undercrowns (but cheaper). Since no one else mentioned the Cuban Blends I guess they are all mine! Thanks.


----------



## Themadlbb (Feb 8, 2012)

asmartbull said:


> I have a buddy that will sat the decade is his favorite cigar.
> He smokes a couple other, and only complaint was how long it took him to
> find something in the line was "box" worthy.
> I have yet to see him smoke any RP with construction issues....
> ...


Absolutely agree here, which is why it's so strange that I have had these consistent issues not only from RPs stored in my coolidor with consistent temp/humidity, but also from B&Ms with years upon years of experience keeping and storing cigars, and who never have issues with any over brand.


----------



## Themadlbb (Feb 8, 2012)

Milhouse said:


> when I don't care for a particular cigar, I just don't buy any more and move on.


Yeh, most of my buddies do this. I generally try to figure out if the problem is the cigar or something unique to me so I don't miss out on something good because of an abnormality. While I am still not at all chomping at the bit to grab an RP, this thread has made me see that, generally, the construction issues I'm seeing are unique.


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

I personally really enjoyed the 15th, no issues in construction and a good flavorful smoke. Expensive, yes, but a good stick


----------



## Bobajob (Dec 14, 2012)

Themadlbb said:


> Yeh, most of my buddies do this. I generally try to figure out if the problem is the cigar or something unique to me so I don't miss out on something good because of an abnormality. While I am still not at all chomping at the bit to grab an RP, this thread has made me see that, generally, the construction issues I'm seeing are unique.


Why not dry box the next one before smoking? See if that helps.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

I've smoked a number of Rocky Patels (including his brother's NISH Thunder selection) and haven't found them unenjoyable at all. For those who don't care for this or Gurkha's - I will choose either one over Victor Sinclair cigars. Nice flavor, actually, but HIGHLY underfilled.


----------



## Themadlbb (Feb 8, 2012)

Just had that RP Connecticut that has been resting for a little over a year now and it was very enjoyable as a morning cigar. Burn was great, flavors were dynamic and there were no major issues. I would definitely pick some more of these up. I am still wary of RP sticks, but this definitely swayed my opinion some, as it performed as well as any stick I have smoked.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

I keep a few Vintage 92 perfecto seconds on hand all the time, and I've never had burn issues that I don't have with other cigars smoked in 115* heat and 10% humidity. Smoked under better environmental conditions, they do fine.

I'd keep the Edge maduro lanceros on hand, too, if he would keep making them instead of inventing new lines ...


----------



## nillorset (Sep 21, 2012)

My first and last experience with rocky has not been good... The vintage that I smoked last week was terrible. And is the first and last one I have ever smoked.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I still have a few Decade kicking around...I thought they were as good as it got for RP


----------



## Maverick7232 (Nov 23, 2011)

nillorset said:


> My first and last experience with rocky has not been good... The vintage that I smoked last week was terrible. And is the first and last one I have ever smoked.


I smoked a Vintage 92 wasn't very impressed, it was built up as the go to RP. I then tried a Cuban Seed RP that was gifted to me and thought it was just ok. I wouldn't recomend RP after having better tasting cigars since then.


----------



## sh40218 (Oct 26, 2012)

The Rocky Patel 50 Year Robusto just made CA's #8 for 2012. Tell your friends....

Lol


----------



## Justjosh (Dec 11, 2012)

sh40218 said:


> The Rocky Patel 50 Year Robusto just made CA's #8 for 2012. Tell your friends....
> 
> Lol


Can you even find the RP 50 anywhere anymore?


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Themadlbb said:


> Just had that RP Connecticut that has been resting for a little over a year now and it was very enjoyable as a morning cigar. Burn was great, flavors were dynamic and there were no major issues. I would definitely pick some more of these up. I am still wary of RP sticks, but this definitely swayed my opinion some, as it performed as well as any stick I have smoked.


For me, RP sticks are consistently well-made. I don't remember the last time I had one with construction problems.


----------



## neonblackjack (Oct 27, 2010)

It's funny... I'm actually surprised to see so much support for RP in this thread. It's the only brand that I've written off as a whole because of my poor experiences with their cigars. I agree that it's brash to bash a whole brand but I've simply lost my interest in RP. In fact, I'm smoking a RP Cuban Blend right now and I've had to relight it three times in the first 2/3 and the flavors have been dull at best. The cigars have been stored properly. This one has been in my humidor for over a year and it's hardly better for it. A friend of mine has even learned not to smoke RP because I kept giving away my RPs from the early samplers I got when I first got into cigars, and he had similarly disappointing experiences. Maybe some of us simply have poor luck with them, but RP has disappointed me consistently enough that I simply don't pay any attention to their brand anymore. I'll smoke the five or so RP cigars I have left in my humi (there's a vintage 1990 that may be the saving grace) but I suspect those will be the last RPs I ever smoke.

Time to fire up a Punch just to get some good flavors in my mouth...


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

His core lines are solid. Stick to them, your good to go...

Edges aren't bad for the money. 50th is good, but a little expensive. Hell, I like the Nording alright too!


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

I had a Vintage 99 natural the other day. Rather enjoyed it, nice flavor, no burn probs.


----------



## BigDaveE (Nov 12, 2012)

I really enjoy the 2003 Cameroon and the burn


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

i smoked a RP 50th toro a few months ago and thought it was phenomenal. The RP decade was the first Rocky i smoked and i thought it was a pretty great stick, especially at the discount prices that could be had.

More recently i smoked the RP Private Cellar and thought it was a good Conn. Broadleaf cigar. I wont go out of my wy to try them bt thankfully the majority that i have smoked have been decent.


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

Justjosh said:


> Can you even find the RP 50 anywhere anymore?


My guy has a ton here in Chicago.. Plus if you search Rocky Patel 50th Robusto there are a couple sites selling them..

I'd smoke that cigar all day if money was no object as I do love the flavor and spice of the cigar


----------



## ascrivner (Nov 16, 2011)

Rocky makes a ton of great sticks: Any of the Edge, the Cameoon 2003, Decades of course, the Freedom, the Fifteenth, the Fifty, Nish's Thunder is also quite good. My favorite of his recently was the 2011 Unica, beautiful stick.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

This thread should be renamed "friends don't let friend smoke non Cubans!"


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

quit yer bragging...LOL I aint never seen none of them habano stogies that could hold a candle to a RP R4...

To keep it real, though...I have a few RP that I really like:

Edge Missile Maduro
OWR Lancero
Decade
Vintage 1990 perfecto

to name a few...


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

KcJason1 said:


> This thread should be renamed "friends don't let friend smoke non Cubans!"


^Tony Brooklyn's protege :lol:


----------



## bjjones14 (Jun 20, 2012)

My favorite RP is the Vintage 92 and Fusion but for the most part they are great!!! Except Indian Tabac cant stand them


----------



## T3Hunter (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm just into the 2nd 1/3 of my first ever Rocky cigar. It is the Edge Maduro and it tastes awesome. The only downside is that I gambled against the weather tonight and the weather is fighting back. The snow hasn't started yet, but it has dropped below freezing out. But no burn issues and the flavour of this cigar is worth sticking it out.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Agreed. The edge is really good in both corojo and maduro. I like the sungrown also.


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

I enjoy the 1992.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

If you like the 1992 then you must like the 1990 also...come on!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I had two boxes of th O R decades and am down to my last few. With time, these are very enjoyable to me. I have also enjoyed the 1990s from a few years back. The guy is worth millions so like his cigars or not, give him credit.


----------



## T3Hunter (Mar 12, 2013)

Well, my fingers got too numb by the time I got to the last 1 1/4" so I had to call it quits. Tasty to the end! I didn't want to quit.


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

Gdaddy said:


> If you like the 1992 then you must like the 1990 also...come on!


For some reason, I've gone to the same B&M, where the 90s and the 92s sit right next to eachother, and I've consistently picked up the 92 (may 6-8 times) and almost totally neglected the 90. I dunno, just habit I guess. I've deviated from the pattern ONCE and smoked ONE of the 90s. I liked it fine but went right back to the 92s.


----------

